# Doomsday Preppers Show



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Been watching that, not sure if they believe what they believe then why are they telling the whole world what they have and their plans. At any rate I think it is interesting to watch.

Any way, not my question.

I saw on one show where a lady was rubbing oil on fresh eggs then putting them in cartons and she said that they would last 7 to 9 months that way. She had several ladies there and they prepared and ate eggs that she said were 6 months old. 

Does any one do this and does it work and what do the eggs taste like.

Nancy


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone???


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have never done this myself but it is an age-old method. 

Another one is larded eggs. Quoting from Carla Emery's "Encyclopedia of Country Living"

"The eggs were packed in a crock of lard, or greased with lard or pure butter and then packed in sawdust or oatmeal. They were then stored in the coolest possible place, short of freezing. However, "The Mother Earth News" experimented and learned that eggs in lard will keep several months even when temperatures are 65-70 degrees F. But cold is always better."

This section also refers to one lady who takes freshly laid clean eggs and dips them in melted lard and packs them in salt. She used 'feed grade' salt. Even a year later she claims they are still good.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I never heard of this but I found this article about preserving eggs. They still need to be in a cold, dry environment even after applying oil to them.

http://www.oldandsold.com/articles11/miscellaneous-recipes-13.shtml


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting! I wonder if using wax would work the same?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

store bought eggs have an oil on them. When I looked up how to grade eggs I found the this information on a commercial egg producers site.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Eggs have 'pores' and they age quicker if these are left open to allow oxygen to enter. An egg to eat doesn't need to 'breath'. So sealing over these pores allows the egg to stay fresh longer. 

Waterglass was also an old method.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Mother Earth News did an experiment on different storage methods and which work the best.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thru a series if events...I was recently gifted 26 dozen eggs. I had just was the Doomsday Prepper show....demonstrating oiling eggs. 

Determined to save these eggs, I bought Mineral oil and slathered the eggs. 
I am now in the , Man, I hope this works , mode.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Awesome link Buffy! Thank you.


----------

